
Lessons from Singapore about land value capture (2017) - munfred
http://www.rtpi.org.uk/briefing-room/rtpi-blog/lessons-from-singapore-about-land-value-capture/
======
munfred
Another complementary reference:
[http://course.earthrightsinstitute.org/?q=node/99](http://course.earthrightsinstitute.org/?q=node/99)

